# Affordable tall aquariums



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a large tank, but i'd really like it to be as tall as possible. At least 36", 48" would be great.

I've only found one site that lists tanks this tall and the prices are insane. (4-7k!!!).
I realize thicker materials are needed for tall tanks, but is there really that much of a price difference??? 

Besides building it myself (which I wont do), is there a less expensive route?


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

The taller an aquarium, and length would require a much thicker glass for support; so yes, this can be expensive. You can try CraigsList but I doubt you would find anything taller than 24". My 95 gallon wave is 25".

A few sheets of 1/2" acrylic may be good if you know anyone who can work with it? 

Here is a good website for reference into acrylic tanks.

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=41


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not sure what kind of setup your thinking of but generally speaking tall tanks, especially the height your talking about don't usually work well for a planted setup. Tall tanks require stronger light to reach the bottom, which makes it harder to maintain. In addition you have the physical issue. It's fairly uncomfortable to plant such a tank as the human arm is only so long. Even with tools it's still more difficult.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

check craigslist around your area. it will cost u way to much to buy from a company.

a few months ago. here in cali, a guy was selling a few brand new acrylic tanks but nobody was interested cuz it was so tall and not as wide as people like. it was something like 8ft long 24 inches wide and like 4ft tall. something like 400-500gallons or something brand new for 1k. was up for sale for months cuz nobody was interested. cali always have the best deals


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Water pressure goes up exponentially with height. Anything over 31" start requiring very thick glass. Look at 24-31" tanks. About as tall as you really want to go.






houseofcards said:


> It's fairly uncomfortable to plant such a tank as the human arm is only so long. Even with tools it's still more difficult.



Understatement of the century. My 110 tall which is a 90 that is 24" tall was pain to scape, clean and maintain. I'm kind of dreading my new 300 gallon that is 31" tall.

You would be going for a swim trying to maintain a 48" tank.


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

Tall tank do get crazy expensive and very hard to maintain/clean. I know someone with a custom built 40" tall tank and said he literally uses scuba diving mask to clean the bottom. Reaching the lower back of a 40" tall 24" wide tank is very hard. You almost need access from the back. I've seen a 96"x30" tank and the owner actually had platform built all the way around the tank so that the back could be access.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

This will be a low light tank and hopefully low maintenance. Most of my plants will be in other tanks.

I just really love a large viewing area. I have a 24" tall tank which is real nice, but 36" would be great and 48"....awesome. 

I'm thinking 60"x24"x36"(or 48")


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

You will be surprised with how tall a 31" high tank is if you don't use stock stand. I find that most off the shelf stand are too low. A 240gal or 300gal tall are really good size tank.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Petsmart sells a 150gal tall tank. 48"x24"x30" tall.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

ThinkTank said:


> I'm looking into getting a large tank, but i'd really like it to be as tall as possible. At least 36", 48" would be great.
> 
> I've only found one site that lists tanks this tall and the prices are insane. (4-7k!!!).
> I realize thicker materials are needed for tall tanks, but is there really that much of a price difference???
> ...


 
Go to USPlastic.com and look at the price of acrylic sheet > 1" thick.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

I realize scaping will be a pita, but a magnet cleaner and very long siphon tube (and ladder) should keep maintenance _fairly _easy. It would be mostly rockwork and driftwood, swords, etc.

Seems like the cost is prohibitive so its just a dream for now. 

Here a some examples of heights I like. I think these are probably around 36" but hard to tell. 

I pulled the pics from google images.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

this comes down to a maintance issue in my eyes.... i cant imagine trying to clean a planted tank that is 3-4 feet tall... invest in snorkel gear if you do


----------



## DeNoctis (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a tall 375 Tank and it is such a pain in the freakin butt to aquascape it. I have to get inside of it and avoid my fish that for whatever reason want to huddle under me. I was in there today and came out covered in soil and substrate. I have yet to figure out a better way to plant a plant and have it stay than to use my own two hands. Creates a mess but hopefully soon it will be less maintenance since Im prety much done planting everything I'll be planting. And God know there is no way I'm getting in there when I get my hystrix rays. Their venom is four times more powerful than their saltwater cousins. No thanks.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

you want a 4inch x by 4inch x 48inch tall? LOL


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I would love to snorkel in my tank. Sweet


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

rbarn said:


> Water pressure goes up exponentially with height. Anything over 31" start requiring very thick glass. Look at 24-31" tanks. About as tall as you really want to go.


Water pressure is directly proportional to the tank height, not exponentially proportional. But the force on the glass does go up with the square of the height - the pressure is proportional to the height and the area the pressure acts on is proportional to the height.

The difficulty of maintaining really high tanks goes up exponentially


----------



## pucksr (Jan 27, 2011)

You guys are just too short. No problem scraping 24". I can't imagine 36" would be very hard.

Good point on area Hoppy.


----------

